# Modified: Fluval Flex 9G mod



## TJM238

Hello AquariumForum users!

I have been a proud-ish owner of the Fluval Flex 9 Gallon aquarium. It's 'great' in the sense thats it's an all-in-one package and keeps certain components hidden from view, but the filter isn't very good, it's media is harder to find, and it's hard to make it "shrimp" friendly per say.
Another problem is the light. They say the tank is made for heavily planted aquariums but I disagree. It's light barely illuminates the whole aquarium, and moss struggles to grow even with Seachem Flourite and Co2 injections. So .. With all that said let's take a look at my Fluval Flex 

First off - Tank stocking
3x Fork-Tailed Blue Eyes
30-40x Red Cherry Shrimp (started with 10)
2x Otocinclus

Second off - Tank equipment
Fluval C3
Finnex Planted+ x2
Fluval E-100W Heater
System60 CO2 Injection kit
Seachem Flourite Black sand

And tank pictures -
Apparently not allowed to post images. cute.


So .. About these mods;

1. Lighting - 
Like I said, the light isn't that great. Putting out a meer 9W (1W/g) but doesn't illuminate the whole tank due to it's short (8" bar on 14" tank) structure. So with that said. I replaced 2x Finnex Planted+ 16" lights on it, and within 2 days the plants are responding really well and producing bubbles 

2. The filter ... -
The filter has 3 bad parts which made me change it. We'll get to that later haha.
1. The filter media isn't easy to come by. Replacement foam can't be found, you'll need to DIY the Biomax after a year, and if you used carbon you'll have to DIY that as well.
2. It isn't easy to make it shrimp friendly. Due to it's 3 compartment design means shrimp can and will get stuck in the first compartment and make their way right into the return pump.
3. It lacks flow. Its rated for 40gph and vibrates horribly

So with that said, this mod was commenced. There was a black piece which acted as the 3 separate filerting compartments in the aquarium. Luckily it was attached by silicon and was easy to remove, my only concern was it weakening the tanks structure due to it being a cube, 2.5mm thick glass and really thin silicon in the corners. It came off without a problem, and once removed the Fluval C3 gained it's home giving the 9 Gallon a 153/gph flow, and now it's shrimp/fry friendly.


----------

